# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Mendiants et animaux

## Pelusa

Bonjour,
je me suis rendue à Paris la semaine dernière et ai croisé des femmes qui mendiaient dans la rez avec de petits animaux. Au debout, et en voyant la première femme, je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'animaux de compagnie, mais après avoir croisé plusieurs femmes avec de chats, lapins, à l'allure roumaine, je me suis posées des questions. 
sans vouloir entrer dans le débat de la mendicité ni des roumains ou roms, je me demandais ce qui arrivait à ces animaux lorsqu'elles rentraient chez elles. Dans la rue, ils restaurant sur les genoux ou dans les bras, mais ces animaux doivent vouloir bouger et marcher à un moment ou un autre.
y a t il un contrôle effectué pour vérifier si les animaux sont en bonne santé ainsi que leurs maîtres?
quelle prévention, éducation? Aide et soutien?
 Non seulement pour ces femmes mais aussi pour les autres qui ont des chiens ?
 J'imagine que pour les êtres humains, il existe des personnes qui vérifient s'ils vont bien ou donnent des infos ou des vivres, mais pour les animaux?
merci de vos commentaires et bonne journée

----------


## baboune51

sont shootés au maximum ...les pauvres petits : espérance de vie faible, très faible ..
 maltraitance ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
inertie totale des forces de l'ordre 

ETC ............... dramatique, écoeurant

----------


## minibaule

Malheureusement je ne suis pas sûre que quelqu'un se soucie du bien être de ces animaux.

Si ces personnes les vendent, il faut surtout ne jamais les acheter pour que ce traffic n'ai plus d'intérêt pour eux et donc cesse.

----------


## France34

On ne peut rien faire pour ces pauvres animaux ; la police , la gendarmerie, la mairie de PARIS s'en fichent !!! Il ne faut surtout pas toucher à ces mendiants !!!

----------


## Pelusa

Et les services de protection des animaux? S'ils sont drogués? C'est désespérant mais on ne peut pas rester inactifs... Comment agir? La presse? Une manif? Une autre action pour stopper cet abus?

----------


## France34

D'autres personnes ont voulu réagir contre ce type de méfaits, mais elles se sont heurtées à des murs : des vétérinaires sont venus et ont décrété que les animaux étaient bien traités : ils avaient de l'eau et de la nourriture ! Quant aux femmes qui mendient , elles sont sous la coupe de malfrats qui les surveillent du coin de l'oeil puisque ce sont leur gagne-pain!!! Il faudrait beaucoup de courage pour remuer cette boue !!! ::  ::  ::  Je suis quand même heureuse que nous comptions en France une indignée de plus : merci de vous intéresser à ces pauvres animaux ! ::

----------


## kapoustou

Il y a certaines asso qui distribuent des croquettes aux SDF pour leurs chiens (je parle des SDF qui ont des chiens pour les protéger ou leur tenir compagnie, pas de ceux qui prennent des animaux pour attirer l'attention et s'en foutent totalement)...

On a le même souci à Lyon : en Décembre il y a les fêtes des lumières, donc beaucoup de touristes pendant une semaine, et à cette période la on voit énormément de gens faisant la manche avec des tout petits chiots/chatons. Ils les mettent bien en avant, parce que c'est mignon, ça attire les enfants, on donne de l'argent parce qu'un si petit animal ça attendri... Et une fois tous les touristes partis les même mendiants sont la, mais les animaux, où sont-ils ? Jamais on ne les voit grandir, et pire, certains remplacent les animaux trop "vieux" (qui ont perdus leurs bouilles de bébés) par de nouveaux petits... 
Et concrètement, tout le monde s'en fout. 
Si tu veux monter un dossier pour une asso il te faut des preuves : des photos, voire même des vidéos de ces personnes en train de "maltraiter" leurs animaux... Pas facile, un peu risqué...

----------


## Pelusa

Et une pétition? Avec vos témoignages? Ou une demande de mobilisation par internet? Il y a peut être cette même maltraitance dans d'autres villes....

----------


## minibaule

> Et une pétition? Avec vos témoignages? Ou une demande de mobilisation par internet? Il y a peut être cette même maltraitance dans d'autres villes....


Je pense effectivement que ça existe dans toutes les grandes villes !
Effectivement, prendre des photos prouvant que les animaux restent des heures sans bouger au même endroit et demander à une ssoc de faire quelque chose serait peut être une idée.
Ou écrire à la mairie avec pétition à l'appui.
Si on leur met des batons dans les roues, ils cesseront peut être ?

----------


## louisachtd

Je suis aussi scandalisée, j'avais alerté plusieurs assos pour un chaton qui était avec sa "mendiante", sur un trottoir en plein soleil, sans eau, dans les pieds des passants et les pots d'échappement... On m'a dit texto : "Alors il faut venir avec un policier (en civil bien sûr!) et convaincre la mendiante de vous le vendre, car la vente à la sauvette est illégale"... Chouette, me voilà bien avancée dis donc! Alors je dois convaincre un policier de venir avec moi, sans son uniforme, pour constater la vente illégale... Je veux bien mais je trouve ça où?
Le trafic d'animaux est devenu un des plus gros trafics, après celui des armes...

----------


## minibaule

> Je suis aussi scandalisée, j'avais alerté plusieurs assos pour un chaton qui était avec sa "mendiante", sur un trottoir en plein soleil, sans eau, dans les pieds des passants et les pots d'échappement... On m'a dit texto : "Alors il faut venir avec un policier (en civil bien sûr!) et convaincre la mendiante de vous le vendre, car la vente à la sauvette est illégale"... Chouette, me voilà bien avancée dis donc! Alors je dois convaincre un policier de venir avec moi, sans son uniforme, pour constater la vente illégale... Je veux bien mais je trouve ça où?
> Le trafic d'animaux est devenu un des plus gros trafics, après celui des armes...


Ou alors faire ça avec un témoin représentant d'une assoc qui prendra discrètement des photos ? Mais c'est sûr que c'est compliqué et risqué.

----------


## ODILE38

Vu à Menton un sdf avec un chat prostré et son chien , j'ai dis à Gilles : ne lui donne rien ,ses animaux sont drogués ! Par contre , vu un autre sdf et son chien sur un banc , le chien , la tete sur les genoux de son maitre .

----------


## minibaule

Ou peut être essayer d'en parler avec eux (pas facile !) pour leur expliquer que de voir des animaux dans cet état là ça ne donne aucune envie de les acheter et qu'ils perdent leur temps et risquent des problèmes !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour avoir essayer pendant des mois et des mois on ne peut rien.

Une asso tente de faire quelque chose mais en échange demande l'envoi de lettres demandant le renvoi des roms "chez eux" à des hommes politiques (et qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est faux, en fait on contacte une asso et puis on a en ligne des personnes qui agissent suivant leurs propres convictions). On m'a dit qu'un chat avait été "pris" puis je l'ai revu avec la mendiante, on m'a demandé de venir à un rdv pour une saisie "musclée" et y avait personne et on m'a dit après que les chats avaient été pris ... je n'ai plus confiance.

La police répugne à intervenir en règle générale.

Deux adorables chatons, un roux et un noir pendant des mois, jouant en laisse, devenus grands et pas castrés ils sont désormais shootés et dorment toute la journée.

Une siamoise à poils longs, très aimé de son maquereau, lui même maqué faut pas se faire d'illusions ... elle a l'air d'aimer sa vie, circule en laisse, a tout un mobilier pour elle dans ce coin de LA DEFENSE.

Une chatte noire et blanche pleine à craquer, quand elle a disparu sa "proprio" m'a mimé une explosion avec la bouche ...

Le seul truc qu'on peut faire ne rien leur donner.

J'ai pu en récupérer un à ma façon, il était identifié et a été rendu à ses proprios en province, il avait été volé. La jeune mendiante a été défigurée par les coups pendant toute une semaine, c'est là que j'ai décidé de retirer mon coeur de cette équation.

Mais pour la plupart ils naissent dans les camps roms.

Tant qu'ils servent ils doivent partager la vie nocturne de leurs maitres ... quand on voit ceux ci depuis quelques temps camper sur leurs valises on peut se demander si leur camp n'a pas été demantelé ... au mieux ils dorment dans les bras de leur maitre, au pire restent dans leur boite de transport ...

Et ils ont tous des papiers ... moldaves ... avec des tampons de vétos français ... j'en ai vu des tas ... complicité et faux à tous les niveaux, les flics ont autre chose à faire que de retirer leurs moyens de vivre à des gens dont on ne sait que faire (texto).

Les acheter ? Parfois ils les vendent, avec mille maladies en prime. La plupart du temps ils refusent et s'ils acceptent le lendemain un autre malheureux a pris le relais.

Ils ne mendient plus avec des enfants ou très rarement, çà faisait trop mauvais effet, doivent être surpris de nos réactions ... ce sont des esclaves, exploités par leurs chefs de tribus, rejetés par leur pays de naissance où ils ont été réduits en esclaves pendant des siècles, quand on se choquera des humains jetés aux trottoirs dans un autre monde on sera peut être plus proches de résoudre la question des animaux mendants.

----------


## Pelusa

J'ai quand même l'espoir de contribuer à sensibiliser les gens sur ces deux points: l'exploitation humaine et animale. L'une va avec l'autre et ne sont pas compétitives.
si on arrivait déjà à faire réfléchir à ces modes d'esclavage moderne, c'est un premier pas.
les mendiants ont compris que se servir des enfants n'était pas toléré dans cette société, pourquoi ne pas employer les mêmes méthodes pour les animaux?
cela relève du politique et de la société civile.
 Pour ce faire il faudrait des actions ciblées, reportage, pétitions, etc.
et cela va de pair avec la condition des animaux: sont-ils des objets?  Quelles est notre responsabilité? 
Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne une pétition par internet, mais je me propose de pondre un texte en me basant sur vos témoignages et réflexions, pour ensuite vous le soumettre et l'améliorer. Ce texte peut être traduit dans plusieurs langues y compris celle des roms.
le mouvement de protection des animaux prend de l'ampleur au niveau mondial et je suis surprise de constater que des lois de protection sont adoptées dans certains pays du Sud et des organismes se créent aussi bien en Afrique qu'en Amérique latine.

----------


## inari

Corinne a bien résumé la situation... Quand ça a commencé ce trafic il y avait encore des retraits via assos parce que les policiers voulaient bien constater la maltraitance ET surtout que le procureur acceptait de recourir a l'article 99-1 du code de procédure pénale qui permets de confier des animaux a des assos a titre conservatoire (donc avant qu'il y ait une décision de justice parce que dans ces cas la, la décision intervient trop tard). Maintenant ça ne marche plus du tout depuis déjà longtemps. Le problème est comme cela a été souligné que ce ne sont absolument pas des individus isolés mais des gens exploités qui font partie d'un réseau donc c'est vraiment très difficile, a un niveau de particulier ou même d'asso de protection animale de pouvoir agir de manière éthique sur ce sujet (il y a eu plusieurs histoires de protecteurs qui s'en sont pris y compris physiquement a ces mendiants alors que ce ne sont pas eux qui décident de ça. Ils sont exploités autant que les animaux). Le seul moyen de mettre fin a tout ça ça serait de pouvoir démonter les réseaux de trafic et de résoudre le problème de misère extrême de ces populations qui génère ce type de trafic ...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Eh oui mais en attendant on se fait mal au coeur ...

Et que le monde entier commence à s'émouvoir de la maltraitance animale ... le niveau de conscience s'élève partout quelque soit la croyance ou la couleur de la peau, mais les moyens manquent partout face aux trafics divers.

Commencer par ne RIEN leur donner, même pas pour leurs animaux.

----------


## Pelusa

Mettre un terme  a l'exploitation des  animaux  a des fins de mendicité http://www.change.org/fr/p%c3%a9titi...twitter_mobile via @ChangeFrance

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/Mendicite-et-trafic-d-animaux-en-ville-11666.html

----------


## France34

J'ai pu signer la 1ère pétition(en rouge) mais je n'arrive pas à faire apparaître l'autre .
Corinne et Inari ont tout dit sur ce problème . Peut-être pourrait-on mettre des affiches un peu partout , disant de ne surtout pas donner d'argent aux mendiantes avec animaux ; les esclavagistes chercheraient un autre moyen de gagner de l'argent ! Depuis Janvier 2014, les immigrés ayant le droit de travailler dans tous les domaines , peut-être certains s'engageraient dans cette voie ...? Enfin, ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'une loi interdise la mendicité avec animaux, mais comme le Président de la République veut continuer à les considérer comme des meubles, ce sera difficile !!! ::

----------


## baboune51

> J'ai pu signer la 1ère pétition(en rouge) mais je n'arrive pas à faire apparaître l'autre .
> Corinne et Inari ont tout dit sur ce problème . Peut-être pourrait-on mettre des affiches un peu partout , disant de ne surtout pas donner d'argent aux mendiantes avec animaux ; les esclavagistes chercheraient un autre moyen de gagner de l'argent ! Depuis Janvier 2014, les immigrés ayant le droit de travailler dans tous les domaines , peut-être certains s'engageraient dans cette voie ...? *Enfin, ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'une loi interdise la mendicité avec animaux, mais comme le Président de la République veut continuer à les considérer comme des meubles, ce sera difficile !!!*


*


eh oui !!!!*

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et oui tout est là !

----------


## Pelusa

La Petition.be - MENDICITE ET TRAFIC D'ANIMAUX EN VILLE https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/M...v4MH50.twitter

----------


## France34

Pétition signée !

----------


## Pelusa

Continuez à signer ces pétitions

----------


## France34

OUI, il ne faut pas se décourager si on peut arriver à faire un peu bouger les choses !!!

----------


## Pelusa

Allons allons

----------


## Pelusa

Signez svp. Ne les oubliez pas

----------


## Pitchoun'

Signée.

----------


## pouetpouet

idem, ras le bol de les voir tous les jours en partant bosser, à chaque coin, au froid, sans bouger, attaché  ...
Il y a en ce moment un pékinois dans le froid à la sortie métro Cité à PARIS. La nana, tjs la même, parfois, avec lui, parfois sans. Sans doute avec qqun d'autre ailleurs, ça tourne ...
Et un monsieur avec deux chiens dans les bras ...


je signe la pétition car c'est le moins que l'on puisse faire.

----------


## isabelle75

j'ai vu un reportage à la télé il y a peu de temps ou stéphane Lamart intervenait en présence de la police pour interpeller un mendiant avec une chienne et des bébés, tous le monde a été embarqués et il a confié la chienne et les bébés chez un véto dans un premier temps et ensuite les confier surement à une famille d'accueil pour les faire adopter dans la légalité ! une femme de mon quartier a vu également un mendiant avec un chiot de 3 ou 4 mois qui était très fatigué et que le mendiant trainait derrière lui et le vendait 800 euros, je lui ai donc conseillé de contacter l'asso S. Lamart les coordonnés étant sur internet, 

pétition bien évidemment signée !!!

----------


## France34

Bravo à l'Association Stéphane LAMART pour ce sauvetage ; j'espère qu'elle a pu sauver aussi le chiot qui était traîné par un mendiant! Il faudrait que le plus grand nombre d'associations se réunissent pour faire interdire cette mendicité avec animaux !!! Peut-être arriveraient -elles à obtenir satisfaction : l'union fait la force !!!

----------


## Aya94

Comment différencier un "mendiant" d'un SDF qui a des animaux ?  
Les SDF qui ont des chiens doivent-ils aussi être considérés comme des mendiants ? 
Ou par "mendiant" vous voulez juste dire "roms" ? 

Dans la rubrique SOS, il y a des dizaines et des dizaines de post sur des maltraitances, je lis rarement des maltraitances faites par les mendiants, que doit-on en déduire ? Il faut interdire tout court les animaux car ce n'est pas car une personne est mendiant qu'elle va maltraité son animal et réciproquement ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un toit qu'on va bien s'en occuper ?

----------


## France34

D'accord avec vous: il n'y a pas que les mendiants qui maltraitent les animauxe , hélas ; tout comme il ya des SDF qui maltraitent leurs animaux et d'autres non ! En tout cas, les roms qui mendient avec des animaux les maltraitent à coup sûr !!! C'est un vaste problême !!!

----------


## Mo

C'est pas avec des hélas que les choses changeront. Comment peut-on passer dans la rue en se disant "si je ne fais rien les choses changeront. Combien d'animaux vont encore souffrir et mourir face à vos certitudes. Si rien est fait et que des êtres souffrent, c'est le devoir de chacun de les sauver. On vous embrument l'esprit depuis bien trop longtemps, ils faut arrêter de vous dire qu'il n'y a rien a faire parce que l'on vous à toujours dit qu'ils ne fallait rien faire. Apprenez à réagir par vous mêmes. 

Citation : Si tu ne fais rien, personne ne le fera à ta place.

----------


## Agnès HL

Pétition s/ Change.org fermée...  ::

----------


## domi

signée

----------


## France34

Y a t'il une pétition contre la mendicité avec animaux ? Quel est son lien ?    MO , que proposez-vous de faire pour mettre fin à ce genre de maltraitance ?

----------


## Pelusa

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...ux-dijon/11661

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...te-paris/11581

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/animaux/interdire-aux-roms-utilisation-animaux-fins/9136

----------


## France34

Deux premières pétitions signées, la troisième n'est plus en ligne ?  Moi, j'attend la réponse de MO , car j'estime que je suis parmi les personnes qui ont fait le plus pour les animaux  (pas seulement dire : hélas !) ! ::

----------


## Pelusa

http://ddata.over-blog.com/xxxyyy/1/17/68/12/Circulaire-mendicite-avec-animaux.pdf
http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/animaux/interdire-aux-roms-utilisation-animaux-fins/9136
Interdire aux Roms l'utilisation des animaux à des fins de mendicité

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le lien est toujours valable, mais il faut le copier coller. Je n'arrive pas à l'activer directement, mais si quelqu'un sait comment procéder, je lui en serais reconnaissante. Mes connaissances techniques sont limitées.

----------


## France34

Les miennes aussi ! Désolée ! ::

----------


## Pelusa

voici une pétition qui circule aussi sur facebook
http://www.change.org/fr/pétitions/m...ville-de-nice#

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.facebook.com/events/540966982633438/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

----------


## France34

Est-ce que quelqu'un de compétent en informatique pourrait lancer une pétition  au niveau national  (adressée au président de la république)pour l'interdiction d'utiliser des animaux pour mendier ? Merci d'avance ! ::

----------


## surmulot

Rien à voir avec les SDF dont l'animal est le seul compagnon. Les mendiants dont on parle ici font des trafics d'animaux, souvent de chiots, ce sont des réseaux. La loi existe mais elle n'est pas respectée. Les forces de l'ordre interviennent rarement. La Fondation 30 Millions D'Amis et autres assos s'étaient déjà mobilisées il y a quelques années, sans résultat, puisqu'il y en a toujours surtout dans certains quartiers de certaines villes...

----------


## France34

Oui, il s'agit de mendiants qui mettent *en avant* des animaux pour apitoyer les gens ! Il y quelques années, il n'y avait pas l'immigration de roms donc il y en avait beaucoup moins , car c'est eux , surtout , qui sont coupables de ce trafic . Je pense qu'un rappel adressé aux dirigeants ne serait pas de trop , car en ce moment, comme il a été déjà dit, il est pratiquement impossible d'interdire ce genre de pratique !!!* Et je répète la question que j'ai déjà posée à MO : que peut-on faire , nous, pour arrêter ce trafic , puisque il (ou elle )semble connaître une solution ?*

----------


## selwinou

Je pense que Mo n'a rien à proposer bien sur. C'était sans doute juste un moyen de se faire remarquer ... il est plus facile de critiquer que d'agir !
Je ne pense pas que nous aurons une réponse car elle n'est pas revenue sur rescue depuis ce post et apparemment ne vient ici que 3 ou 4 fois dans l'année donc n'attendons rien de plus que ce commentaire sans suite.

----------


## baboune51

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-lucky-112364/

Vous êtes sensible au sort des chiens de SDF ???? ...lisez l'histoire de Lucky --- de son accident ....et, aidez- moi à le placer !!! merci

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-lucky-112364/

----------


## borneo

Et les mendiantes avec un bébé dans les bras, c'est toléré également ? Je pense que personne ne s'en soucie.

----------


## France34

Mendier avec un enfant dans les bras est strictement interdit depuis quelques années et personnellement, il y a longtemps que je n'ai vu ce genre de délit ; c'est pour ça que les roms (ou autres) se sont rabattus sur des animaux , ce qui , pour le moment, n'est pas interdit et il faudrait arriver à ça !!! ::

----------


## Pelusa

Je tente d'interpréter les propos de mo, si chacun doit agir, chacun devrait le faire à sa façon.
Si je me pose la question à moi même, je pense que je ferai recours à un journaliste pour un reportage, puis s'il y a un médiateur rom, à lui pour conscientiser sa communauté, ensuite j'organiserai un groupe d'intervention pour "prendre" ces animaux captifs par surprise, car j'aurais la trouille de le faire toute seule.
et vous comment agiriez-vous si vous pouviez? Si vous aviez les moyens, réseaux, courage?

----------


## inari

> Je tente d'interpréter les propos de mo,* si chacun doit agir, chacun devrait le faire à sa façon.*
> ensuite *j'organiserai un groupe d'intervention pour "prendre" ces animaux captifs par surprise*, car j'aurais la trouille de le faire toute seule.
> et vous comment agiriez-vous si vous pouviez? Si vous aviez les moyens, réseaux, courage?


Non chacun doit agir aussi en respectant la loi aussi ... Des groupes d'intervention il y en a, certains qui agissent de manière non violente et d'autres qui en plus de ne pas respecter la loi ne respectent pas les personnes (j'ai vu passer plusieurs cas de roms blessés par de tels groupes quand je bossais pour une asso), personnes qui sont elles aussi victimes de ces réseaux. 

Concernant ce qui est possible de faire il y a eu une circulaire en mai 2011 http://ddata.over-blog.com/xxxyyy/1/...ec-animaux.pdf 
Bon cette circulaire ne fait que rappeler les différentes infractions/délits vis à vis du code pénal et du code rural qui peuvent avoir lieu dans le cadre de cette exploitation animale à des fins de mendicité. 
Elle rappelle aussi les deux moyens légaux de retrait de ces animaux : 
- via la police nationale si le procureur décide de mettre en place l'article 99-1 du code de procédure pénale et confie les animaux à une association
- via les services vétérinaires qui peuvent retirer les animaux pour non conformité au code rural mais dans ce cas (je parle pas de légalité mais d'expérience parce que légalement il me semble qu'ils peuvent également faire appel à une asso de PA) les animaux passent souvent par la case fourrière

----------


## France34

SELWINOU, c'est bien ce que je pensais : Mo n'avait rien à proposer , juste le plaisir de critiquer et je voulais la mettre "au pied du mur" : c'est fait , le silence courageux complet !!! Pour le reste, mendier avec un bébé est aussi strictement interdit et je pense que la police peut intervenir . Compter sur le procureur de la république ou les services vétérinaires, c'est comme "siffler dans le desert": il faut que la maltraitance des animaux soit extrême pour qu'ils agissent !!! ::  Par contre l'idée de PELUSA de faire appel à un journaliste pour faire un reportage est judicieuse , mais difficile d'en trouver un  :: !!! Bon courage , PELUSA, mais surtout n'agissez pas seule : les réseaux qui sont derrière ces mendiantes sont trés dangereux !!! ::

----------


## France34

Dans la circulaire citée par INARI, je relève une phrase qui peut être utile : "La détention d'un chien non identifié âgé de plus de 4 mois est une infraction ". Mais il est facile, pour les individus en question, de détenir des chiots de moins  4 mois : au delà, ils s'en débarrassent  :: et en prennent d'autres , plus jeunes !!! ::

----------


## Rose78

Je pense plus judicieux, et peut être moins dangereux, d'ouvrir les consciences. C'est à dire faire prendre conscience aux gens via les journaux, les réseaux sociaux, les émissions de télé etc... que ce n'est qu'un vaste trafic et qu'il ne faut RIEN donner à ces gens là !

Quand ce ne sera plus un business juteux, ils abandonneront !

----------


## inari

> SELWINOU, Compter sur le procureur de la république ou les services vétérinaires, c'est comme "siffler dans le desert": il faut que la maltraitance des animaux soit extrême pour qu'ils agissent !!!


Non pas forcément. Comme je le disais au début du post, pour des raisons plus ou moins obscures c'est devenu très très compliqué d'agir de cette manière pour les animaux des mendiants parisiens mais cela ne veut pas dire que ces moyens sont toujours inefficace  ::  
Et de toute manière c'est les seuls moyens légaux d'agir. 
Après je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Rose78, il faut informer, comme pour le commerce des animaleries, le seul moyen d'arrêter le trafic à long terme c'est d'arrêter la demande.

----------


## France34

Tout à fait d'accord avec vous ! J'avais pensé à la possibilité de mettre de nombreuses affichettes autour des lieux de mendicité pour exhorter les gens à ne pas donner d'argent . Peut-être arrrivera-t-on un jour à empêcher cette ignominie !!!

----------


## borneo

> Mendier avec un enfant dans les bras est strictement interdit depuis quelques années et personnellement, il y a longtemps que je n'ai vu ce genre de délit ; c'est pour ça que les roms (ou autres) se sont rabattus sur des animaux , ce qui , pour le moment, n'est pas interdit et il faudrait arriver à ça !!!


Tu en es certaine ?

----------


## FERI

Il y en a également à la Défense (côté sortie D) où une dame a deux chats sur les genoux, un noir et un roux et le chat noir est toujours endormi quand je passe. Il y a à côté de la dame une seule cage de transport et ces pauvres chats me fendent le cur.

----------


## Pelusa

Aie aie aie pour ces chats. On se sent impuissants. Je ne connais aucun journaliste en France, j'étais de passage à Paris et habite en suisse où je ne vois pas des animaux servant de porte-misère à la communauté rom. Les mendiants ont essayés d'utiliser les enfants mais les autorités ont décidé de les placer en familles d'accueil pour qu'ils se rendent à l'école. Cela a eu comme effet qu'ils arrêtent avec cette pratique.
Alors qu'est ce qui fait que dans ma région les mendiants ne se servent pas d'animaux ? Mystère.
Et en attendant, on a toujours pas trouvé un moyen efficace pour arrêter cette maltraitance.
En Espagne les défenseurs des animaux se posent les mêmes questions, qu'en est-il de l'Italie, de l'Allemagne? Etc?
Il faudrait peut-etre que quelqu'un s'attaque à l'analyse de la misère de cette communauté et des conséquences sur les générations à venir si les réseaux mafieux les endoctrinent. 
Moi je serai pour prendre les animaux en urgence et que les pouvoirs publics donnent ce moyen aux associations. Ainsi peut-être et à force de persévérance, les réseaux mafieux trouveront d'autres idées et arrêteront d'utiliser des animaux.
Dommage de ne pas entraîner les chats, chiens, lapins à se défendre. J'imagine des hordes d'animaux s'attaquer aux maltraitants. Bref, je délire, pardon

----------


## France34

En Suisse, les dirigeants sont moins laxistes qu'en France certainement ! :: . Pour répondre à BORNEO, qui a mis une photo de roms mendiant avec des enfants, je suis sûre que ,si quelqu'un les signalait à la police, ces mendiantes auraient des problèmes !!!

----------


## Elka08

> Il y en a également à la Défense (côté sortie D) où une dame a deux chats sur les genoux, un noir et un roux et le chat noir est toujours endormi quand je passe. Il y a à côté de la dame une seule cage de transport et ces pauvres chats me fendent le cœur.


J'ai déjà vu cette dame en effet...j'essaye de ne plus regarder ça me rend bien triste. 
A contrario j'ai déjà donné au Mr se situant vers les transiliens à la Défense avec un (ou une) chat poil long, sacré de birmanie, siamois ou autre (je ne connais pas bien les races de chats). Lui me semble en prendre vraiment soin.

----------


## FERI

> J'ai déjà vu cette dame en effet...j'essaye de ne plus regarder ça me rend bien triste. 
> A contrario j'ai déjà donné au Mr se situant vers les transiliens à la Défense avec un (ou une) chat poil long, sacré de birmanie, siamois ou autre (je ne connais pas bien les races de chats). Lui me semble en prendre vraiment soin.


Effectivement, il y en a un du côté du T2 mais ce matin le chat noir était couché au fond de sa caisse de transport et le roux râlait tant et plus et n'avait visiblement pas envie d'être sur les genoux de la dame.

----------


## Elka08

> Effectivement, il y en a un du côté du T2 mais ce matin le chat noir était couché au fond de sa caisse de transport et le roux râlait tant et plus et n'avait visiblement pas envie d'être sur les genoux de la dame.


Malheureusement on ne peut pas faire grand chose je crois...  ::

----------


## France34

Peut-être si la loi sur le changement de statut de l'animal est votée la semaine prochaine, la police sera obligée, si des associations le lui demandent , de réquisitionner ces animaux et les roms chercheront un autre trafic ! ::

----------


## Pelusa

Dernier article en 2012 
http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.f...dicite-animaux

----------


## Alexandramesop

Il faut dire Stop à la mendicité avec les animaux en France ! Une pétition existe concernant la ville de Lyon. Voici le lien de la pétition : http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...lle-lyon/12156

----------


## France34

Pétition signée !

----------


## Céleste Paris

Pétition signée, ca me crève le coeur de voir tous ces pauvres chiens et chats dans un état épouvantable et la police qui passe devant et ne dit rien.

----------


## fmouss88

certains chiens de SDF ne sont pas mieux traités!J'ai vu de nombreuses fois des types complètement ivres ou drogués se défouler sur leur "compagnon" à quatre pattes.Attachés très courts,exposés en plein soleil ou au froid, assoiffés,battus ......ces pauvres chiens ne sont parfois plus que l'ombre d'eux même au bout de leur corde.
EVIDEMENT tous les SDF ne traitent pas leur chien de cette façon fort heureusement et tous les SDF ne sont pas ivres ou drogués.
Il n'empêche que j'ai été témoin d'innombrables fois de ces cas de maltraitance.

----------


## Pelusa

Continuons à agir comme nous pouvons, voici une pétition à signer 
http://www.change.org/fr/pétitions/m...ns_dialog_true

----------


## France34

Pétition signée !

----------


## Pelusa

Bonsoir, ce groupe d'activistes existe-t-il ailleurs qu'à Paris? Archétype
http://www.vegemag.fr/actualite/arch...-danimaux-4806

----------

